# Anyone else like SHOOTING with vintage cameras?



## chakalakasp (Jan 26, 2011)

While I like dSLRs as much as the next photonerd, I've recently gotten into shooting with some vintage cameras.  For 35mm I've been shooting with a 1949 Argus C3, and for medium format I've been playing with an old 1948 Kodak Tourist 6x9 folder.  The cameras are cheap and were pretty cheap for their time, but then that's why so many amateurs in the 50s cut their teeth shooting with Kodak folders and The Brick.  

It's been an interesting experience so far -- I try to put myself in my grandpa's shoes and pretend that I have no lightmeter and have to rely only on the sunny 16 and guesstimation.  It's made me think a lot more about exposure and about light -- and in a lot of ways, has given me a newfound respect for the amateur and professional photographers from 60 years ago.  

I'm also surprised by the quality of the images put out by these cameras.  The Kodak doesn't surprise me as 6x9 is a HUGE negative (at least to me, I'm sure the 11x14 large format shooters will disagree ).  The Argus surprises me quite a bit, though; it's no Zeiss and it doesn't hold a candle to the IQ of modern SLR lenses, but for a 60 year old piece of cheap glass, it holds its own.

I sprung for a handful of old 5B and 25B flashbulbs today -- can't wait to see how all that works, too.  

Anyone else like to take some of the decorative collectors out of the cabinet sometimes and start trying to shoot with them?

*A couple Argus shots:*






(Shot on Kodak 400CN)





(Shot on expired Agfa Optima)

*And a few from the Kodak Tourist, all on Portra 160NC:*


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, I love shooting BW film with the older cameras from my collection. I occasionally shoot with a Kodak Monitor, more so with the Zeiss Super Ikontas. I like the portability of these little wonders. Right now I am shooting a roll of 35mm BW in a Zeiss Contessa, can't wait to finish it and see the results.


----------



## Proteus617 (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's a list of cameras that I've given alot of use this year:
Graflex22
ArgusAF
ArgusCS
Brownie Hawkeye Flash
Voightlander Avus
Voightlander Brillant


----------



## IanG (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, I use my vintage camera's.

My two pre WWII Agfa Ansco 108's
Pacemaker Crown, and pre-Anniversary Speed, Graphics
Patent Etui 9x12 cm
1900's Quarter plate & Half plate cameras

oh and my Exacta Varex IIb  

Ian


----------



## KVRNut (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, I also enjoy getting out with the vintage cameras like the Kodak Tourist II or the Model 1A.  The Ricoh Super Ricohflex is also another fun camera to use.
Am really looking forward to using the E. & H.T. Anthony 5x7 or the Century 81/2 x 61/2 when I finally get those two readied for use this summer or fall.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 27, 2011)

I enjoy my Canon AE-1 and A-1


----------



## xjoewhitex (Jan 27, 2011)

I do collect alot of cameras, about any camera I see interesting hehe. Ive got a list of about 25 cameras right now a few dont work, a few the shutter timer is a bit off. But I didn't buy them to just collect, I bought them to use them. Ive only developed from my Yashica FX-3 so far, but there will be plenty more to come. Can't wait to put my box  cameras to use. A-8 Cadet, and my brownie.


----------



## Ron G (Jan 28, 2011)

I enjoy repairing those old cameras and using them to verify my repairs.I always have an Bessamatic and or a Konica Autoreflex T3 with me when I find the time to shoot some film.I don't have too many different lenses for the Voigtlander because of the cost to buy them but I have a few for the Konicas which makes them interesting to use.It is a very rewarding day that I can get my film developed and spend an afternoon scanning the negatives to see what came out of those old works of art that I drooled over when they were new and I can now afford for my very own.Ron G


----------



## Torus34 (Jan 28, 2011)

From time to time I can be found wandering about the streets of the Big Apple with a Zorki, Kiev or Fed and a pocket full of home-rolled cassettes.  Or an Argus C-4, for that matter.


----------



## usayit (Jan 28, 2011)

Most of my "vintage" equipment are of Pentax...  67, 645, and 35mm formats.   I also occasionally shoot with an M3 with a set of 35mm, 50mm, 90mm, and 135mm lenses from the same time period.  

Unfortunately, the convenience of digital paired with lack of time, means I'm using them less.  What I am doing a lot of these days using the the vintage LENSES on modern digital cameras.   For the most part, their character is maintained.


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 28, 2011)

I use my 4x5 speed graphic for most of my serious shooting, the D700 is just for playing around with. 

I am using modern fujinon lenses with the speed, and modern film, so it's hardly "vintage." 

I also have a few hundred flash bulbs that I like to play around with--flashbulbs burn for a lot longer and create very nice looking indoor/party shots, as you get a bit of motion blur which makes the photos less sterile looking then the typical strobe.


----------



## ghache (Jan 28, 2011)

if you think that the nikon FE and nikon F3 are vintages, yes


----------



## Buckster (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah, I enjoy shooting some of my vintage cameras from time to time, especially the medium formats:

Mamiya C330
Mamiya RB67
Mamiya 645

I've still got the Nikon F that I cut my SLR teeth on, and like to shoot a roll in it occasionally too. I picked up an Exakta VX500 and a Canon AE1 a few months ago and have been meaning to load them up, and my daughter gave me another Argus C3 for Christmas that's very clean that I want to run a roll through.

I may get to those next weekend, as I'll be on a film-shooting spree with a Hasselblad 500c that should arrive on Wednesday.


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 31, 2011)

All i wanted was a Canon AE-1 but it has turned into a little collection and still building.


----------



## err_ok (Jan 31, 2011)

Been playing with these recently. I'm new to film (apart from when i was little obviously) so it's been fun, still trying to work things out.




Six-20 Kodak Junior - Going to need to develop these myself.. 





Olympus Trip

I've also got a Nikormat EL and a few random Fujica something-or-others...


----------



## KD5NRH (Jan 31, 2011)

Old Polaroid instant rollfilm camera converted to 120 film: 






Same camera, but using 35mm film:





Ansco ShurShot Junior:


----------



## compur (Jan 31, 2011)

KD5NRH said:


> Old Polaroid instant rollfilm camera converted to 120 film:




That sounds interesting.  Which model Polaroid? Got any pictures of this 
camera you could share?


----------



## j-dogg (Jan 31, 2011)

i have a 1968 Nikkormat FTN I have been dragging around for quite some time, razor-sharp images and good glass is cheap.


----------



## Schramm (Feb 6, 2011)

I hit a lot of auctions and in a upcoming auction there is a lot of vintage cameras, I was going to buy a few of the ones just to have sitting in my office.  Nice seeing those photos, I am really new to digital and shot with a Canon AE-1 for years.


----------



## The Barbarian (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm fond of the Voigtlander Perkeo.   Pocketable medium format.


----------



## terri (Feb 12, 2011)

compur said:


> KD5NRH said:
> 
> 
> > Old Polaroid instant rollfilm camera converted to 120 film:
> ...


Maybe something like a Model 80?   Just a guess.   I've heard that those old bellows-type Polaroids can be converted in various ways.   Both 120 film, and the larger models to 4x5.    A great way to keep some of those Rodenstock lenses in use.


----------



## Jinkxproof (Feb 15, 2011)

I enjoy digital photography but I am definitely a bit nuts about vintage film cameras, particularly from the soviet era..
I also love expired film... reeeeeally reeeeally expired film...


Zenith B

Zorki 4

Smena 6

Smena 8m

Leica IIIf 

Praktica L2 - Domiplan 2.8/50 lense.


----------



## Marcdphotos (Feb 22, 2011)

I am a big fan of vintage cameras, can anyone any recommend any good websites online where I can have one fixed?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 22, 2011)

Marcdphotos said:


> I am a big fan of vintage cameras, can anyone any recommend any good websites online where I can have one fixed?


 
What camera? What's wrong?


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 22, 2011)

Marcdphotos said:


> I am a big fan of vintage cameras, can anyone any recommend any good websites online where I can have one fixed?


 
What camera? What's wrong?


----------



## robbiechad (Feb 22, 2011)

I have Kodak Retinas IIa, IIc, Retinette Type 37 & 44, Voigtlander Vito B, Zeiss Ikon 6x6, Fed 2, Kiev4A Contax 137MA, Olympus OM10, Xa2, Mju 1 & II Yashica  MP108,FXD, & 124G 6x6 as well as a couple of Digi Fujis 8MP & 10MP variety.  I use the digi for convenience and the Film for pleasure, I am waiting on delivery of 100ft of Rollei B&W from Germany.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 22, 2011)

robbiechad said:


> I have Kodak Retinas IIa, IIc, Retinette Type 37 & 44, Voigtlander Vito B, Zeiss Ikon 6x6, Fed 2, Kiev4A Contax 137MA, Olympus OM10, Xa2, Mju 1 & II Yashica  MP108,FXD, & 124G 6x6 as well as a couple of Digi Fujis 8MP & 10MP variety.  I use the digi for convenience and the Film for pleasure, I am waiting on delivery of 100ft of Rollei B&W from Germany.


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Proteus617 (Feb 22, 2011)

robbiechad said:


> I have Kodak Retinas IIa, IIc, Retinette Type 37 & 44, Voigtlander Vito B, Zeiss Ikon 6x6, Fed 2, Kiev4A Contax 137MA, Olympus OM10, Xa2, Mju 1 & II Yashica  MP108,FXD, & 124G 6x6 as well as a couple of Digi Fujis 8MP & 10MP variety.  I use the digi for convenience and the Film for pleasure, I am waiting on delivery of 100ft of Rollei B&W from Germany.


 
Feel like commenting on the merits of the IIa vs the IIc?


----------



## PASM (Feb 27, 2011)

I often carry an XA2, Olympus Trip 35 or a Pen EE-S around in my coat. What is vintage? 30 years, 40? more?



ghache said:


> if you think that the nikon FE and nikon F3 are vintages, yes


----------



## IanG (Feb 28, 2011)

Well the new adaptor to use standard 5x4 film holders will be ready tomorrow 

Then I'll start shooting with the Duchess






Ian


----------



## flea77 (Feb 28, 2011)

j-dogg said:


> i have a 1968 Nikkormat FTN I have been dragging around for quite some time, razor-sharp images and good glass is cheap.


 
Oh man, I shot with a FTN as a backup to my backup camera in the 80s, those are beasts! One part awesome camera, one part hammer, one part weapon. I was in a car wreck one time and the FTN was just laying in the trunk (long story). Car totalled, camera had a very slight dent in the pentaprism, worked perfectly!

As for shooting with older cameras, yeah, some. I was shooting a Zeiss Ikonta 6x9 but fell back in love with the Yashica 124G so that is my primary MF, my main 35mm is a Contax G (I am in absolute love with that thing) and a bunch of Zeiss glass. Of course there is the Cambo SC 4x5, the Nikon FG, Nikon N90s and a host of other playtoys.

Allan


----------



## formerpro (Mar 1, 2011)

If using any film camera is considered a vintage camera, then that is all I use. My main cameras are the Nikon F3 and an original FM. Backups are the Nikon FE's and F2's. Can't seem to develop a taste for the digital stuff.


----------

